# HVAC Techs in Sales?



## everylocaltrade (Jan 17, 2013)

I've noticed that a lot of HVAC technicians (and other tradesfolk like plumbers, electricians, etc.) have been hiring their own personal sales guys.

Have you been noticing that, too?
:blink:


----------



## MeloAir (Aug 25, 2012)

Many contractors have salesmen. HVAC companies usually call them something like "comfort technicians." There are also different types, some are "selling techs" that are capable of working on equipment while others are strictly salesmen.


----------



## Superdave1 (Mar 22, 2013)

the big companies have there techs on high commission system which is backfiring. The tech arrives at customer trying to sell not repair..... sell sell sell. Thats the only way he gets a paycheck!


----------



## independent (Mar 17, 2013)

Service techs who have sales skills still dont have the time to give a good presentation so a pro who does have the time will usually get the sale , the most effective method is to let the tech explain that the repair cost of that older system and the fact that the factory warranty is long gone may be in the customers best interest to replace the system, then add that if his company does the replacement the service call fee will be refunded ! Then a sales pro meets with the home owner and gives them the information they need to make that decision and closes the sale.


----------



## independent (Mar 17, 2013)

The service tech is usually given adequate spiff if the job is sold wich gives him the incentive to suggest replacement instead of repair !


----------



## independent (Mar 17, 2013)

I would like to add that this is why I have a independent hvac sales company, when using my service smaller companies dont have to give the job away to compete with companies who have in house sales professionals because they can also get premium prices on there sales !


----------

